# SeaWorld Moray/Shark Pics



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

Took these this weekend, and had to share!


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

Shark-1


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

My favorite of the bunch


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

A picture of the shark tunnel


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..digging the alantic green moray


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i love that place!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what type of shark is the one featured in the last pic?


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

I was too busy gawking at the sharks and taking pictures to read the sign.









I would love to know though, because I have gotten that question a couple of times already.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn you....! You people are so worthle--- sorry :rasp:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

crazy!!!

nice moray


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice pics randy. I love the fact you have roughly .0103 posts a day since you joined.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

What can I say? I am a lazy lazy guy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Randy said:


> What can I say? I am a lazy lazy guy.


 IF you werent so lazy I would officially call you #2.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2002)

I need to stop adding replies or my qualification for Laziest Member may be in danger!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Randy said:


> I need to stop adding replies or my qualification for Laziest Member may be in danger!


 I think user "Charlie" has you beat. Look up his info.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Charlie 
Junior Members 
Joined: 21-November 02 
Posts: 4

With all your posts today you have officially lost the title


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great shark pics


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i want to see that some day


----------

